
Study finds conscious visual perception occurs outside the visual system - rajnathani
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-12-conscious-visual-perception.html
======
rajnathani
One can try the video used to prove the perception gap being resultant in the
frontal lobes (as opposed to the visual cortex), the video which is embedded
in the article.

